
Excel incorrectly assumes that the year 1900 is a leap year - tarikozket
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/office/troubleshoot/excel/wrongly-assumes-1900-is-leap-year
======
gus_massa
Obligatory link to "My First BillG Review" by Joel Spolsky:
[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-
rev...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2006/06/16/my-first-billg-review/)

